# Green color in feathers



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Can anyone help me about this green color on my chicken? What is this means? Please help me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is that a bone? Is she sick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could be one heck of a bruise. Hard to really say even with the pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked any of the others to see if they have the same appearance? This could be something entirely normal since it's pretty much bone and skin in that area.

I'm hitting the road in a bit or I'd go check one of my older white birds to see if theirs looks the same.


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

What is the treatment for that? I dont want her to die early because we will gonna butcher her when she was already an adult.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really have no idea. Is she sick?


----------



## leghorners2016 (Apr 27, 2016)

Shes healthy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then don't worry about it. I would compare her to the others.


----------

